
Scientists have produced a food from electricity - spking
http://www.delish.com/food-news/news/a54578/finnish-scientists-develop-protein-electricity/
======
DrScump
This is two levels of blogspam removed from the original businessinsider UK
article (which can't even be found via included links). The Yahoo layer at
least has content:

[https://uk.news.yahoo.com/scientists-made-food-
electricity-c...](https://uk.news.yahoo.com/scientists-made-food-electricity-
could-011700678.html)

I don't get how a "single-cell protein" equates to "50% protein and 25%
carbohydrates", though.

